
Decompiled Russian govt “Social Monitoring” app reveals awful privacy violations - throwaway100x
https://github.com/iTaysonLab/gorkiy
======
throwaway100x
Translation of [https://t.me/itsorm/1576](https://t.me/itsorm/1576)

\--

\- The APP gets full set of permissions, GPS, camera, locations, phone access,
settings

\- All collected data is sent in full to the state-associated agency, no
encryption, plain HTTP

\- Some shady foreign SaaS is used for face recognition (identix.one)

\- Developed by a contracting firm, and paid by the state

\- MAC/IMEI are disclosed via an identification QR code

